# Best live recordings



## Templeton (Dec 20, 2014)

Hi,

I am looking for live recordings, initially of the usual Beethoven symphonies but would also be interested in any other suggestions for the likes of Brahms, Tchaikovsky, Prokofiev, etc.

Would posters be able to advise as to their favourites and what makes them so special?

I am very much a beginner, so any advice would be very much appreciated.

Thanks, in advance.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Frans Brüggen on Glossa!

He understands what Beethoven is all about!

/ptr


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

http://www.talkclassical.com/35374-...cording.html?highlight=brahms+live+recordings


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Mahler Symphony No. 7
New York Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein

Recorded live in 1985, this is one of the great Mahler recordings.

May be a bit advanced, but you may take to it!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Getting back to what you asked for, these are the 5 Prokofiev Piano Concertos in live performances with Abdel Rahman El Bacha, piano.

Fantastic performances of some of Prokofiev's most amazing music. Terrific!


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

The Mahler 9 with Karajan and the BPO (1982) - amazing!

Rachmaninov concerto 3 with Argerich / Chailly - one of the great concerto recordings.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

For a fine live Brahms performance, I recommend these very fine performances of the first and fourth symphonies by the Sinfonieorchester Aachen under Marcus Bosch. Terrific!!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

By the way, welcome to TC, Templeton! I hope you enjoy yourself here on TC!!!


----------



## Templeton (Dec 20, 2014)

Seems like a good time to respond and say thank you to all that have responded so far.

Thank you, Hpowders, for both your recommendations and welcome message.

There are some terrific suggestions that I would not otherwise have found, in all likelihood, so thank you.

Please do keep suggestions coming and thank you again.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Templeton said:


> Seems like a good time to respond and say thank you to all that have responded so far.
> 
> Thank you, Hpowders, for both your recommendations and welcome message.
> 
> ...


Curious. You favor live for the spontaneity over studio? Sometimes the coughs and occasional technical miffs by performers I find distracting.


----------



## Templeton (Dec 20, 2014)

I like both and obviously some wonderful studio performances (e.g. Kleiber) are not available as live recordings. However, I do find that the excitement of a live performance is something extra special and just find the supplemental effects part of the whole experience. After all, when most of the great composers were producing their works, performances would only have been live and I imagine that some of those performances would have been far more raucous than anything likely to be witnessed with today's concert audiences.

Another poster wrote the following regarding live versus studio recordings and really captured the flavour of why live performances can be so special.



Woodduck said:


> Having been a performing musician myself, and having lived though all the transitions in recording technology spanning 78s, 33s, tapes, CDs and whatever's next, I have not grown up expecting to hear all music in laser-sharp sound against a background of absolute silence. That's nice if it's available, but I am far more concerned with high-quality musical performance and will usually (depending on the music) endure some aural adversity to get it. In my experience, nearly all musicians give their best when performing live, and that high level of music-making is worth a few coughs and shuffles. I will of course opt for the best-sounding recordings, all else being equal. But very often things are not equal. Above all I want turned-on musicians playing in the knowledge that they won't get a second chance that evening, giving their utmost to people who expect and deserve their money's worth and are ready to respond with gratitude and love.


Thank you again for your responses.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I agree. It's okay to be slightly distracted to enjoy the excitement of a live spontaneous performance.


----------

